# New Ruffly Scarf Yarn from Yarn Paradise



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Yarn Paradise has a brand new entry into the ruffly yarns.
It's called Salsa: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/sku:fnt2-22278
This yarn is different in that it has an interesting edging treatment. It also has different color palate than most of the other ruffly yarn collections. These colors are softer looking and there is one solid, a beige. Actually, there are 4 solids but the trim is white on all colors of the yarn and the contrast between the white trim and the yarn kept me from realizing that the yarn itself is a solid. Sorry about trying to confuse everyone. I missed out ordering Berroco Lacey when it was instock, so until it's available again, Im going to be forced to buy one of the new Salsas from Yarn Paradise. What a shame!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Yarn Paradise has a brand new entry into the ruffly yarns.
> It's called Salsa: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/sku:fnt2-22278
> This yarn is different in that it has an interesting edging treatment. It also has different color palate than most of the other ruffly yarn collections. These colors are softer looking and there is one solid, a beige.
> I am so unhappy with myself for not immediately buying Berroco Lacey because the only sellers I can find are out of stock in any of the colors I really want. If anyone knows of a LYS who has it in stock, I would really appreciate knowing the name of the shop and its location so I could place an order with them. In the meanwhile Im going to be forced to buy one of the new Salsas from Yarn Paradise. What a shame!


Are you looking at that creamy beige??? I really like that one and the yellow flamenco they are showing.
Let me know which you decide to order.

jey


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

oHH I am so looking for more of this yarn. ACMoor has been out for 3 weeks. I might have to purchase some too. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful colors and the price isn't bad either, thanks Mary


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

Love the yarn at this site - but shipping is so expensive - although I did buy 20 skeins of the salsa fishnet yarn - I've been making and selling these scarves like crazy.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

The shipping bites but, for 8 skeins of yarn I paid only $43.38 and that includes shipping. That's a total of 5.485 per skein. You can't find scarf yarns anywhere for a better price, even the less expensive ones like Sashay, unless you can buy them locally. If you have to order yarns from an internet site, the shipping will make the total price higher than ordering from YP. Many times, domestic shipping rates are as expensive as YP. If you can't use all 4 skeins, then paying more per skein may be a better bargain. If you're selling scarves made from the yarn, I can certainly understand your complaint about the shipping charges because they make a big cut in your profit.


bearland53 said:


> Love the yarn at this site - but shipping is so expensive - although I did buy 20 skeins of the salsa fishnet yarn - I've been making and selling these scarves like crazy.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Interesting yarn.


----------



## ogunquit (Feb 16, 2011)

the ruffle yarn scarves were my slowest seller at the last few craft fairs I did. I have purples, pinks, black all with glitter throughout. go figure!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

ogunquit said:


> the ruffle yarn scarves were my slowest seller at the last few craft fairs I did. I have purples, pinks, black all with glitter throughout. go figure!!


Just goes to show you, you never know. I could of sold a dozen more if I had them at my last two craft fairs. What was your best seller?


----------



## ptswheat (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Mary! I can't knit these scarves fast enough.Everyone wants one.


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

I can't crochet them fast enough - I've made over 80 and still going.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

The yarn companies should love you. You deserve a volume discount! Congratulations, that's quite an accomplishment.


bearland53 said:


> I can't crochet them fast enough - I've made over 80 and still going.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

The colors are beautiful, thanks for the heads up :-D


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I ordered the Red Heart Sashay from Mary Maxim and it is the lacy and is 4.99. This is enought to make one scarf, I ordered 6 and shipping was very reasonable. Be sure to check it out, there is a good color selection.


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

I ordered 20 skeins and the price averaged out to just over $5 a skein - I'll probably need every skein and will be back for more.

If you can get a few friends together and order together, the price per item does come down. Can't wait for the new yarn to come in - the colors looked beautiful


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

missylam said:


> I ordered the Red Heart Sashay from Mary Maxim and it is the lacy and is 4.99. This is enought to make one scarf, I ordered 6 and shipping was very reasonable. Be sure to check it out, there is a good color selection.


Just for reference the yardage is shorter than some of the other ruffle yarns. When I knit with Sashay I only cast on 3 or 4 stitches and it still works up as a nice ruffle but gives the extra length.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Missylam, Red Heart Sashay is very pretty as are its colors but there is neither the color selection nor the variety as among scarf yarns carried by Yarn Paradise. I don't think anyone is trying to criticize Red Heart, Bernat or any of the other manufacturers who sell ruffle yarns, but none of them beat the variety and colors of the scarf yarns available from YP. Except for RH, few come close to YP in price. Until RH introduced Sashay, most of the ruffle yarns sold for about $15+. YP's scarf yarn for $5.50 was all but miraculous and is still a great buy. YP has 9 kinds of scarf yarn, each in a large number of colors. Flamenco is the one most similar to Sashay and it comes in 15 colors. The glitz version has 11 colors. Salsa, the newest yarn is very similar to Sashay and Flamenco and comes in 18 colors. Here's the list of YP's scarf yarns: Ballerina (15 colors), Ballerina Glitz (7 colors), Flamenco (15 colors), Flamenco Glitz (11 colors), Salsa (18 colors), Samba (24 colors), Samba Glitz (33 colors) and Frilly or Soft Frilly (~18-20). Frilly/Soft Frilly are listed as Ribbon Yarns rather than scarf yarns and have been available much longer. This is Salsa, their newest scarf yarn in a pink and beige color: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/sku:fnt2-22266
I think everyone realizes what a bargian RH is, but the variety of YP is oh, so nice.


missylam said:


> I ordered the Red Heart Sashay from Mary Maxim and it is the lacy and is 4.99. This is enough to make one scarf, I ordered 6 and shipping was very reasonable. Be sure to check it out, there is a good color selection.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello MaryE.
I would agree with you on the different yarns. The Ballerina was so nice to work with, love it. The pinks were so beautiful and soft looking. It knitted up wonderfully and made a very soft feminine scarf.


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

I ordered 20 skeins of the Salsa 3 days ago - I can't believe it arrived today - the shipping is unbelievable - all the way from Istanbul, Turkey. I've started working on one already and I like it - I think I may have to go back and buy some more. I'm sure the ladies in my crochet/knitting group will buy a bunch of it from me.


----------

